# Let the excuses begin!



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2001)

Aside from the fact that my form sucked on my throws, which I have no excuse for, during Randori I did well on the ground considering that the next lightest opponent was 25 lbs heavier than me. The rest roll into the 180-200lbs range.

They'll never keep me down!:hammer:


----------



## Icepick (Oct 30, 2001)

Way to go GOU!  Are you headed to Hamilton Nov. 10?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2001)

I wish I could say, "Judo know if I'm gonna show or not!" but alas I have to work that day. 
:angry:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 7, 2001)

When in doubt...cheat! I nailed my judo instructor with an illegal wrist compression. I may have had my butt kicked around the mat for an hour after for retrobution but for that brief moment I had him!
(insert evil maniacal laugh here)


----------

